
Robots will soon replace human fruit pickers - simonebrunozzi
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/sri-spin-off-abundant-robotics-developing-autonomous-apple-vacuum
======
milkey_mouse
Robots won't take all our jobs yet; apparently they're aiming for the low-
hanging fruit.

------
MollyR
Once mainstreamed, I wonder how this will affect the immigration debates,
probably in favor of more closed borders.

